# Universal Share Downloaderلحل مشاكل التحميل من مواقع التحميل



## Coptic Man (20 أكتوبر 2005)

*Universal Share Downloaderلحل مشاكل التحميل من مواقع التحميل*

Universal Share Downloader v1.2

البرنامج اللى بيحل مشاكل التحميل من الكثير من المواقع اللى بيترفع عليها البرامج وغيرها من الملفات








من المواقع التى يقوم بالعمل عليها
RapidShare
MyTempDir
qFile
megaupload
WebFile

للتحميل اضغط هنا 

او هنا 

منقووول​


----------



## tonylovejesus (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: Universal Share Downloaderلحل مشاكل التحميل من مواقع التحميل*

شكرا


----------



## BishoRagheb (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: Universal Share Downloaderلحل مشاكل التحميل من مواقع التحميل*

شكرا علي البرنامح
ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: Universal Share Downloaderلحل مشاكل التحميل من مواقع التحميل*

شكرا عل البرنامح

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: Universal Share Downloaderلحل مشاكل التحميل من مواقع التحميل*

ميرررسى على البرنامج يا كوبتك 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: Universal Share Downloaderلحل مشاكل التحميل من مواقع التحميل*

_شكرا كتييير كوبتك مان_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------

